# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Galenika Enth

## Homerz

Hi bros.

Havent heard any fakes of the Galenika before, just making sure thats its good to go.

----------


## CheddaNips

eh. thats a tough call. They look underfilled.

----------


## dedic8ed1

As long as there all the same level of oil then your good.Amps are faked but not as commonly as bottle's.I got some Galenika's and so far so good.

----------


## Homerz

The are 1.1-1.15 ml per bottle, is that underfilled? Its about the same in all, and all have same Batch numbers. So they have been faked? I thought the amps where more expensive to fake then doing the real stuff..

----------


## ChuckLee

I had some of them once and looked different...dunno if they're legit but It's proven that the legit Galenika are overfilled.

----------


## PT

i think there are way more fake amps then bottles. as for the test here, it looks good to me but i have never seen fake galenikas so i dont know what to look for

----------


## Homerz

Anybody know how you can see if its a fake one?
Is came from reliable source, but I have seen bad stuff from reliable sources also.
The Answers I got sounds like 
-Try them for 3-4 weeks and you would notice if they are the real deal. But I would like to know it before I wasted this week  :Smilie: 

Thanks

----------


## Dizz28

Those look real to me. In my experience, the G's have always been filled to about 1.2ml, but those were older batches. 

I've never heard of a fake Galenika

----------


## slayer1983

thats yummy shit most of it comes from the eastern european region i believe actually its a very economicall test e too from what i noticed

----------


## Second2None

> I had some of them once and looked different...dunno if they're legit but It's proven that the legit Galenika are overfilled.


it should draw out to 1.2ml a amp

----------


## D-Unit 39

I've also heard that this stuff is so cheap in eastern europe that it's not worth faking.... but I guess you gotta watch for scammers everywhere

----------


## sele137

> I've also heard that this stuff is so cheap in eastern europe that it's not worth faking.... but I guess you gotta watch for scammers everywhere


1euro amp.

----------


## BigMaus

Fake Galenika? I dont think so...at least, not yet.

----------


## SFVpumped

1 EURO AMP!!!!! jesus i need to go on vacation to euro.

----------


## freakon

I have those same amps. I got them probably from the same place you did. I thought they were fake cause of the different labeling, but putting on almost 30lbs was enough proof for me that it was the real stuff.

----------


## boyka

> 1 EURO AMP!!!!! jesus i need to go on vacation to euro.


Oh, yeah, i live Eastern Europe and i can buy how much i want in every Pharmance for that price.

----------


## methan

actually here in EU they are starting to produce a bogus galenika gear like galenika deca (see attached picture) same as for testo enan. 

as we know galenika only produce testo e they used to manufacture testo prop but they are stopped a production there is now 10year ago.

----------


## Dizz28

Good to know, Meth

----------


## boyka

> actually here in EU they are starting to produce a bogus galenika gear like galenika deca (see attached picture) same as for testo enan. 
> 
> as we know galenika only produce testo e they used to manufacture testo prop but they are stopped a production there is now 10year ago.


I know that Galenika produces only Test E , but i didn't know that there's Galenika's fake Deca Durabolin . They should start to produce another hormone like Propinate, Deca... i think they have the technology for that.
btw. where are you from?

----------


## Canadream

Exactly what this guy said  :Smilie: 




> Those look real to me. In my experience, the G's have always been filled to about 1.2ml, but those were older batches. 
> 
> I've never heard of a fake Galenika

----------


## Canadream

Here are the ones presently I have. I'm getting the newer darker print ink next  :Smilie:

----------


## boyka

> Here are the ones presently I have. I'm getting the newer darker print ink next


Yeah these are old ones  :Wink/Grin:  Galenika is awesome  :7up:

----------


## methan

> I know that Galenika produces only Test E , but i didn't know that there's Galenika's fake Deca Durabolin . They should start to produce another hormone like Propinate, Deca ... i think they have the technology for that.
> btw. where are you from?


galenika used to manufacture halotestin and testo prop but now we have only testo ena, otherwise I from mother land of galenika  :Smilie:

----------


## uberreem

ive used galenkia had good results all of my amps were overfilled does the label smear off easliy becuase it should

----------


## Maximm

all Galenika i have seen in Eastern EU till now was one of the best test enanthate to stay with. So thumbs up for this stuff !

----------


## ColdShot

> Yeah these are old ones  Galenika is awesome


Do the new ones look anything like these?
...I was wondering about the darker colour of the pritings (brown)...are these legit?
tx!

----------


## SerpenT

never heard of fake galenika

----------

